# 18 g grinded beans for double shot cannot fit in my portafilter :-(



## u12345 (Aug 8, 2018)

I have a Sarge/Breville Duo Temp espresso machine:

https://www.breville.com/us/en/products/espresso/bes810.html

that comes with a 54 mm portafilter.

I also have an Eureka Mignon Silenzio grinder:

https://www.eureka.co.it/en/catalogo/prodotti/macinacaff%C3%A8+istantaneo/1/19.aspx

Based on this guide:

https://clivecoffee.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360007846374-Eureka-Mignon-Silenzio-Setup-Grinder-Dial-In-Video

its recommended to use around 18 grams of beans for a double shot.

Based on that guide I have inserted the double cup non-pressurized filter into the portafilter.

I have then put the whole thing on my Hario weight and poured 18 grams of whole beans into the filter. I can have all 18 grams in the filter with a small top. Next I put the beans in the grinder and grind them into my empty porta filter. But way to much is coming out and I have to discard a third or something like that. Of course I have made sure that the grinder is completely empty before adding the fresh beans.

Also if I use the "razor" that comes with the espresso machine even more needs to be discarded.

This this normal? That 18 grams of un-grinded beans produced way to much for a double shot for the above filter?


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

I also used to find I couldn't get 18g in my Sage DTP double portafilter, though most people I think can! I used to get in 16g no problem. Before tamping this would be level with the top of the portafilter, then tamped down by perhaps 2mm.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

I used to have a Sage Barista Express which also uses the 54mm portafilter. I always managed to fit an 18g dose into the basket. Before you tamp it is fine if there is quite a mound in the filter basket.

What beans are you using? I think I am right in saying that different beans will produce different volumes when the same weight is ground, depending on the size of the bean and other factors. Someone more experienced than me might know what the other factors are and if the above statement is correct at all!


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

18g of ground beans would use less space than 18g of whole beans as there is less air space

grind the beans into a cup and slowly add it to the filter and give it a tap on the worktop to help the ground coffee settle

also it you get a VST basket it will have the capacity written on it in grams

i think traditionally a double was 14g (could see if this fits better) but now most people use anything between 14-18 and call it a double and 21g a triple, not seen a basket bigger than 21g

once the coffee is in the filter and tamped there should be a penny think space between the coffee and shower screen


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Before tamping, are you collapsing the grinds with a quick gentle thump of the PF on the counter top?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Ground coffee will compress whilst tamping, however if it's overflowing, even if you start bumping and pressing and whatever to just get them in, you are overloading the portafilter (remember the coffee swells up during the extraction). You should be able to fit it all in OK, it might be right to the top, but then tamp it down with fairly light pressure to 4-6mm below the top of the basket. it may be that your basket is made to hold less than 18g, try 16 or even 14g and adjust your output accordingly. Of course with less coffee you might have to grind a little finer.

P.S. Oh and their recommendations for 30g output from 18+g input is really tight...I'd try 40g out at first for 18g....If you dose at 14g, then go for 32g out.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

u12345 said:


> I have then put the whole thing on my Hario weight and poured 18 grams of whole beans into the filter. I can have all 18 grams in the filter with a small top. Next I put the beans in the grinder and grind them into my empty porta filter. But way to much is coming out and I have to discard a third or something like that. Of course I have made sure that the grinder is completely empty before adding the fresh beans.
> 
> Also if I use the "razor" that comes with the espresso machine even more needs to be discarded.
> 
> This this normal? That 18 grams of un-grinded beans produced way to much for a double shot for the above filter?


Weigh the grounds on the way out of the grinder, not on the way in. Grind into a cup/pot, shake it, then transfer to the PF (with basket installed). I have comfortably fit 20g of filter grind into the Sage double, 18g has never been a problem.

Your sage tamper should go in as far as the depth of the steel around the edge.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm the same as you, I rarely get more than 17g into my Sage.

It tends to vary a little with different coffees and different grinders can effect how fluffy the ground coffee is before tamping.


----------

